# Отростки позвонков С7 и Т1



## Leopandro (22 Сен 2021)

Нормально ли что они расположены очень близко друг к другу, а Т1 с Т2 значительно дальше расположен. Это вызывает у меня нервное беспокойство, стоит ли переживать если на рентгене только легкая степень остеохондроза?


----------



## La murr (22 Сен 2021)

@Leopandro, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Leopandro (10 Окт 2021)

Здесь можно разглядеть патологию?  

 

Завтра скорее всего сделаю еще грудной отдел. 

Еще здесь может что разглядеть получится. красные точки - это расположение отростков позвонков, по бокам в том месте иногда болит, стоит ли идти к мануальному терапевту если в том же месте еще и сколиоз?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Окт 2021)

Сколиоз. Правая нога короче и от этого спина кривая. Кривая в 1 степени, в Армию годен, значит, здоров.
Отсюда и кривые отростки.
Наплевать.
Это вопрос красоты, пока.
Но если не научитесь правилам профилактики боли в спине, то она придет раньше, чем к прямым.
Если научитесь и будете соблюдать, придет позже, чем к тем, кто не соблюдает.


----------

